# Ein hoher bunny hop



## dirtbike1987 (14. März 2010)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand mal sagen wie ich nen hoheh(richtig hohen) bunny hop
hinkriege?
danke  im vorraus...


----------



## Hertener (14. März 2010)

üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (14. März 2010)

musste reißen!


----------



## D0MI (14. März 2010)

^^ die frage stellt sich jeder anfänger
also du musst vorne so hoch ziehen wie es geht und dann musst du mit deinem hinteren fuß ebenfalls so hoch ziehen wie es geht.
Ich bin auch noch anfänger, aber habe ein dirt/street bike und mein bunnyhop ist mitlerweile bei etwa 55 cm.
Bau dir so ein bunnyhop messteil, hab ich auch xD
und sonst halt einfach nur üben und so oft machen wie es geht xD

Gruss


----------



## RISE (14. März 2010)

Irgendwas weiches (Flaschen, Kartons) hinstellen, reißen und zwei, drei Nachmittage Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## Flatpro (14. März 2010)

woah krass, 2-3 tage bunnyhops machen. is schon ein wenig anstrengend


----------



## lennarth (14. März 2010)

D0MI schrieb:


> und mein bunnyhop ist mitlerweile bei etwa 55 cm.
> 
> 
> Gruss


 boah


----------



## D0MI (14. März 2010)

^^ ich kann aba trozdem noch keinen trick, aber das ist die perfekt grundlage dafür!


----------



## RISE (14. März 2010)

Flatpro schrieb:


> woah krass, 2-3 tage bunnyhops machen. is schon ein wenig anstrengend



Geht schon. Schlimmer ist es, wenn du zwischen den Hops noch 45 einhändige Liegestütze machen musst. Das ist kein Spaß. Hab ich alles damals durchgemacht, als meine Einheit in Vietnam war... hach, das ist ein wunder Punkt.


----------



## Flatpro (15. März 2010)

da hätt ich auch n trauma wenn ich wüsste, dass so viel blut an meinen pegs klebt.

und ich meinte das sogar ernst, dass mir das zu anstrengnend wäre...


----------



## RISE (15. März 2010)

Ja, ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich stundenlang über irgendwelche PET-Flaschenstapel springe (alleine das übereinanderstellen ist eine Kunst für sich). Aber wenn man halt ganz verbissen irgendwas können muss, dann sollte man schon bereit sein, Opfer zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaronAlex (15. März 2010)

Ich opfere grundsätzlich nur Jungfrauen


----------



## luuul (15. März 2010)

ist es denn eine sache der technik z.b. sone parkbank hochzuspringen, oder braucht man da einfach enorme muskelkraft^^?


----------



## ThomasBS (15. März 2010)

Es ist eine Kombination aus Kraft und Technik. Bringt doch nichts wenn du Energie wie ein Bodybilder hast, aber nicht weißt wie du da rauf kommst. Genauso doof ist es halt wenn du die Ahnung hast, aber in den Muskeln nur Pudding. 
Meine BMX Zeit ist zwar ein wenig her (Angefangen 1987), aber Bunnyhopp, Weelie, Noseweelie, Freihändig fahren, Hinterradhüpfer und Vorderradhüpfer sind Zeitlos. Es macht Spaß, sieht cool aus, beeindruckt die Mädels und man(n) wird eins mit dem Bike. In dem Sinne, viel Spaß und Erfolg beim üben.

Gruß ThomasBS


----------



## luuul (15. März 2010)

sind 14kg(dirt bike) denn schon zu schwer um z.b. ne parkbank hochzuspringen, oder ist das schon n normales gewicht?


----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2010)

Mit einem Dirtbike darf und kann man nur Dirt fahren.......sagt doch schon der Name........


----------



## luuul (15. März 2010)

nenn es halt street bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2010)

luuul schrieb:


> sind 14kg(street bike) denn schon zu schwer um z.b. ne parkbank hochzuspringen, oder ist das schon n normales gewicht?




Is ja noch besser.........


----------



## luuul (15. März 2010)

was willst du mir sagen?


----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2010)

Och nüüüx


----------



## Pilatus (15. März 2010)

immerhin nennt er es Dirtbike und nicht Dirt. 
Ich find ihn sympatisch...


----------



## Flatpro (15. März 2010)

mein khe dirty buster hatte ca 17kg und des ging
auch ohne große kraft und mehr durch koordination sind locker 90 cm drin. danach wirds dann bissal haarig


----------



## lennarth (15. März 2010)

ich bin der meinung dass zwischen 90 und nem meter irgendwann der punkt kommt,wo man einfach pop haben sollte.diese ganzen spastis aus amiland die ca. 1,30 hoch springen haben das halt irgendwo im blut.aber irgendwas mit 90 sollte jeder mit ner weile übung hinkriegen können


----------



## zonensatan (15. März 2010)

Bin jetzt bei 10 cm ohne Fahrrad. Morgen ist dann die erste Trainingseinheit mit Fahrrad.

Aber voll anstrengend...


----------



## DJ_BMX (15. März 2010)

Guckst du Youtube altah !


----------



## BaronAlex (15. März 2010)

10cm ohne Fahrrad?! What?!?!


----------



## Hertener (15. März 2010)

Im Sommer sind BunnyHops höher, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (15. März 2010)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Ich opfere grundsätzlich nur Jungfrauen



im mondschein in dunkelen wäldern? vll. trifft man sich ja mal 



Pilatus schrieb:


> immerhin nennt er es Dirtbike und nicht Dirt.
> Ich find ihn sympatisch...



ja 



zonensatan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei 10 cm ohne Fahrrad. Morgen ist dann die erste Trainingseinheit mit Fahrrad.
> 
> Aber voll anstrengend...



da musste jeder mal durch 



DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Guckst du Youtube altah !



gibt da auch tailwhip?


----------



## Biketrial (16. März 2010)

Hier ist ein schönes Lernvideo: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpYpT5Esl9w"]YouTube- bunny hops[/ame]

Das ist zwar ein Trialbike, aber die Technik ist ja die gleiche.


----------



## luuul (16. März 2010)

das problem ist, wenn ich ne stufe/kante hochspringe, hab ich immer angst mit dem hinterreifen auf der kante zu landen, dann krieg ich nämlich immer snakebites trotz genug luftdruck :/


----------



## Flatpro (16. März 2010)

ehm.... eher net...


----------



## RISE (16. März 2010)

luuul schrieb:


> das problem ist, wenn ich ne stufe/kante hochspringe, hab ich immer angst mit dem hinterreifen auf der kante zu landen, dann krieg ich nämlich immer snakebites trotz genug luftdruck :/



Dann würde ich entweder mehr ziehen, schneller fahren oder das Rad mehr nach vorne drücken. Ich finde irgendwo raufspringen angenehmer und komm da auch höher.


----------



## alliance-bmx (17. März 2010)

check www.sibmx.de !
da gibt es tolle how to videos vom sebo!


----------



## Petro95 (21. März 2010)

Was hast du denn für Reifen drauf? 
Also ich bin auch'n Dirt/StreetAnfänger aber ich hatte trotz vieler kantensprünge und ziemlich unsauberer Fahrweise noch keinen Platten...
Ich üb BunnyHop auch jeden Tag un ich muss sagen das ist wiaklich fett anstrengend !!!!


----------



## luuul (21. März 2010)

hab nen maxxis holy roller

hab aber auf sibmx.de den trick gesehn sich ne holzplatte an die kante zu legen damit man keinen platten kriegt


----------



## RISE (21. März 2010)

Du kannst auch erstmal über n Tetrapak oder n Pappkarton springen. Dabei sollte man eigentlich keinen Platten bekommen und auch sonst kann eigentlich nicht viel passieren (und das sagt dir wer, der sich schon an ner runden Türklinke geschnitten hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (22. März 2010)

xD das mit der Türklinke ist gut xD


----------



## Petro95 (23. März 2010)

einer meiner freunde fährt auch den maxxis holly roller -> dser is wiaklich sau weich find ich ...
vllt liegts wiaklich am reifen  ^^


----------



## Daniel_D (23. März 2010)

Liegt am Luftdruck. Knall einfach noch ein paar Bar rein.


----------

